# FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Broken Hood Release Lever



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone with a broken hood/bonnet release lever, here's a heads up before you order a new one -

_"The bracket and handle were changed on 1/08/2009. Previously part number 8J1-823-533-B was replaced with Handle 8J1-823-533-C and Bracket 8J1-823-633-C." _

Most of the hood release levers on eBay and other re-sellers are typically the later "C" model even though they advertise "2007-2014". So if you replace the lever, you may find it doesn't fit into the bracket if you have a 2009 or earlier model. Note the second picture which shows the resulting fitment of a Rev "C" lever into a Rev "B" Bracket.

If you look carefully at the pictures, you can see the change in the design of the lever axle end. Be sure to get the part number of YOUR bracket and handle when you look for a replacement part. The part number and revision is marked inside the handle. If you can't find a one-to-one replacement for the Lever, you might just want to replace both the Lever and Bracket with the newer Rev "C" design. Should it break again in the future the Rev "C" levers are easier to find.









Also, be sure to open up the hood to clean and lubricate the cable and latch mechanism to ensure smooth operation and prevent problems again in the future. It shouldn't take much pressure to release the latch, so don't pull too hard on the lever. When you do operate the lever, put your thumb on top of the lever and "rotate" it rather than "pulling" on it. This will help avoid pulling on the axle which is the lever's weak point.

This is excerpt is from Workshop Manual: *General Body Repairs, Interior - A005TT00420* which is located in the Forum KB or you can find it here - http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/ ... terior.pdf

Here's a pretty good YouTube on how to remove the kick panel so you can get to it -

*How to Open Bonnet Hood with Broken Release Lever on Audi TT Mk2*










In the event your lever isn't broken, but just loose, this post by *Flashy* shows what to look for and how to sort it out.

*Bonnet catch not working FIXED - WITH PICS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9315857


















*Broken Hood Release Lever - *

View attachment Broken Hood Release Lever.pdf









Reference posts -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=446849
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1467929

View attachment 392165


































Here's an emergency solution to open the hood. Use a pair of needle nose pliers, grab the cable and push forward -









Here's a DIY repair option until you can install a new one -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1931171










*Modification - *

About 7mm needs to come off the end, and of the three steps around the base, the engine-side one fits without modification, the top one should have about 2mm trimmed from each side (i.e. it's a bit narrower, but still symmetrical) and the seats-side one needs about 3mm off the top edge.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems one of the Forum members in the USA is offering a metal axle for both the "B" and "C" versions. 
However these are for LHD drive models only. However they can be used with RHD but it requires some DIY with a Dremel tool. 
You can read more about them *here* -


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------

